# Code 66 CPU DXE initialization is started    AMD/ASUS Crosshair V/AMD FX 8350



## LastManStanding (7. Januar 2016)

Hi hab mal ganz doofe Frage?
Mein Mainbord ein ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z
AMD FX 8350
Kingston Hyper X Fury 1833Mhz CL 9-10-9-30  

Es zeigte mir eben auf der Bordanzeige den code 66 was ja "CPU DXE initialization is started" zu Grunde liegt

Jetzt hab ich ne halbe Stunde gesuchmaschien´t auch hier im Forum. Aber nicht Rausgefunden was er mir damit sagen wollte und die vorhanden tipps Treffen auf mich ehr nicht so zu.
Was bedeutet es wenn die CPU DXE inizialisiert wird? Was will er mir damit sagen.

Also zum verständniss der PC fährt Hoch/Runter Arbeite normal halt
der Fehler-Code ist durch den neustart auch wech! und es steht wieder AA in der Anzeige also "A"lles "A"strein^^ 
Ich hatte den Fehler nie vorher bemerkt. Aber der PC steht so aufen Schreibtisch das ich das Board und die Anzeige immer sehe.
Mir ist nur aufgefallen das alles etwas Hakelig lief ohne erkennbaren Grund zeit gleich mit dem Fehler.
Auser 3 Lüfter getauscht, habe ich nix verändert.
Und der Fehler trat auch erst irgendwann im Destop-Modus ohne Nutzung auf.

ASUS suite(dieses ASUS eigene Kontrollprogramm) meldet seit ich das Gute stück besitze. sporadisch das die Northbridge 0,0XX V hat und in letzter Zeit bemängelt er Die 5V Leitung sporadisch.
Kann der Fehler mit dem Netzteil zu tun haben? (Stecker sind alle fest)

Wenn nicht was möchte ASUS mir damit sagen!?

Ich wäre sehr erfreut wenn mir das mal einer der´s weiß erklären würde 

Aso Netzteil wird bald Sowiso getauscht!
Und wenn ein Fehler in der Stromversorgung liegt können die mich dieses mal nicht mit der Lüfter ist so laut wie er ist und nicht Defekt abspeisen^^Garantie mäßig!

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Vargsang (7. Januar 2016)

Habe das selbe Board +CPU und hab den Fehler auch sporadisch. Bei mir ist aber das ich ihn anmache, er hochfährt aber kein bild auf dem Monitor kommt. Q Fehler ist dann AE oder 66. Wenn ich den ausmache und wieder an fährt der Pc Normal 
hoch.
Bin mal auf Antworten gespannt


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Januar 2016)

Also wenn die 5V-Leitung spinnt, würd ich die mal mit einem Multimeter nachmessen. Klingt fast so, als würde das Netzteil langsam sterben.

EDIT: Welche Netzteile nennt ihr beiden denn euer Eigen?


----------



## LastManStanding (7. Januar 2016)

Das Netzteil macht das jetzt seit 4 Jahren..erst in einem anderen PC und jetzt in diesem...
ob die Spinnt ist nicht gesagt. Viele haben mit dem Programm ASUS AI Suite wohl auch häufig Fehlmeldungen.

Was bedeutet der fehler denn? CPU DXE  initialization is started
Welche Kommponenten oder Programme sind die Auslöser dieses Problems:
Was passiert wenn da steht CPU DXE initialization is started. wird dann eine Waffelmischung eingeleitet oder hat er ne Phobie gegen Arbeit?

10.30 uhr
Hab grad Prime ne halbe Stunde laufen lassen und der fehler Code tauchte wieder auf und das system hakelt wieder ein wenig son verzögerungs zittern beim Scrollen.
Laut HWMonitor benötigt meine CPU nur maximal 82 Watt unter volllast dabei soll das doch eine 125W CPU sein..
Vieleicht Spannungs Versorgung..
Ich habe das neue Netzteil vorhin Bezahlt. Wenn uns keiner den genauen Fehler nennt bis dahin, und der fehler bei mir dadurch verschwindet, werde ich es hier rein schreiben. Dann hast du vlt. ein Indiez wo es bei dir her kommt. 

Momentan habe ich nämlich noch das XFX 850WPro Core Edition. Single-Rail nicht Modular.
Das neue wird ein Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 11 750W Multi-Rail

12.50 uhr
Habe es jetzt nach dem Neustart immernoch gehabt im UEFI hatte ich die CPU V-Spannung auf 1.293V festgesetzt diese habe ich jetzt zum testen wieder auf AUTO. Gestellt und lasse jetzt nochmal Prime laufen.

14.15uhr 
habe jetzt Prime mit 4.4Ghz 1.325V und 1,300V festgesetzt laufen lassen, Fehler nicht aufgetaucht. APM/aus,     C´n´Q/für CPU aus,     Turbo/aus,
Habe gemerkt das er jetzt wieder Throttelt unter volllast bei Prime95 auch im  standart takt.
Wenn ich im UEFI/BIOS bin steht der Fehler Code 66 immer auf der Anzeige habe aber nie gesehen ob das Immer so war.
Nach dem wieder einschalten der APM-habe ich speichern und starten F10 gedrückt statt zu starten ging er aus für 2-3 Sekunden und startete dann selbstständig (mit allen Lüftern auf Maximum für etwa 1 sek.) neu. Vorher ist er einfach Hochgefahren

Ich lasse jetzt etwas im idle laufen und gucke ob das Problem wieder auftaucht. Mit Last und Spannung scheint es auf dem ersten Blick nichts zu tun zu haben.
Hab festgestellt das die Werte/Warnungen über die einzelnen V-Werte angaben Von ASUS Suite nicht mit denen bei HWMonitor übereinstimmen dort werden diese Fehlerhaften V-Werte nicht als minimum-Wert angezeigt 
Das messen mit dem Multimeter mache ich wenn ich sowiso das Netzteil tausche sobald es da ist.


----------



## Vargsang (7. Januar 2016)

Ich hab das Antec Edge 650 Gold +


----------



## LastManStanding (8. Januar 2016)

Vargsang schrieb:


> Habe das selbe Board +CPU und hab den Fehler auch sporadisch. Bei mir ist aber das ich ihn anmache, er hochfährt aber kein bild auf dem Monitor kommt. Q Fehler ist dann AE oder 66. Wenn ich den ausmache und wieder an fährt der Pc Normal
> hoch.
> Bin mal auf Antworten gespannt



Habe eben gesehen das er beim anmachen bei mir wo er normalerweise verschiedene Codes durchläuft jetz Q-Code 66 anzeigt bis zum Anmeldebildschirm dann geht er auf AA. Aber ein Bild kommt. 
Das Bild bleibt bei mir nur dann weg wenn ich meine alte externe USB-IDE Festplatte beim Start im USB port Stecken hab. Dann bleibt er Schwarz nach der Windows 7 Ladeanimation. Ziehe ich sie raus kommt gleich ein Bild
 sonst startet er normal bei mir.


----------



## Vargsang (8. Januar 2016)

Bei mir ist das komischerweise immer nur sporadisch.... mal fährt der pc tagelang hoch, und dann kommt halt das oben genannt problem....


----------



## LastManStanding (9. Januar 2016)

ja das er beim Hochfahren 66 zeigt ist auch nicht immer. AE hatte ich Zwischendurch auch schon mal bemerkt ging aber wieder weg
Gleicher Fehler-Code viele Symtome

Die Lieferung des Netzteils lässt warten. Montag-Dienstag hoffe ich.


----------



## Vargsang (9. Januar 2016)

Hab festgestellt bei mir das erst immer AE kommt und dann 66. ich bin langsam auch ratlos


----------



## Vargsang (10. Januar 2016)

Sag mal  bescheid ob es mit dem neuen Netzteil anders ist oder immer noch der fehler da ist


----------



## LastManStanding (11. Januar 2016)

Mache ich aufjedenfall sobald ich es habe

edit 12.1
Habe heute Schon mal die Spannungen des alten Netzteils mit dem Multimeter überprüft  und festgestellt das die Spannungsversorgung sehr Stabil ist und sich bis auf die 2. kommastelle mit dem HWMonitor- Angaben deckt. schlechtes zeichen für die suche nach der Fehlerquelle. Der verkäufer hat das Netzteil heute erst verschickt heißt ich habs erst ende der Woche. Ziemlich traurig dafür das er das Geld schon seit letzter Woche Donnerstag hat also 5 Werktage bis zum Versand nach Zahlungseingang.. naja wir werden sehen


----------



## LastManStanding (14. Januar 2016)

So das neue Netzteil ist drin es hat jedoch nichts an dem Fehler geändert. also das netzteil ist es Definitiv nicht. die suche geht also weiter.
Ich hab grade Prime laufen mit
APM-aus
Core C6 State -aus

es ist schwer die genau ursache raus zufinden wenn der fehler nur sporadisch auftaucht...


----------



## Vargsang (14. Januar 2016)

Das mal echt sch.....
Mir sagte heute nen IT Mensch das eventuell auch an der Festplatte liegen könnte das da eventuell was kaputt sein kann.


----------



## Vargsang (14. Januar 2016)

Was  hast du denn für ne primäre Festplatte?


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Januar 2016)

ich habe eine Neue Crucial MX 100 mit 250 GB als Primäre platte
die eine ist ne SATA 1 HDD aus meine Asus G2S
und die Große HDD habe ich auf erst vor 3 wochen gekauft.

.. mmmh


----------



## Vargsang (15. Januar 2016)

Meine Primäre ist ne Samsung 850 Evo 120 GB. Es ist schon echt seltsam das wir beide den selben Fehler haben 
Ich hab langsam keine Ideen mehr...Ich frag mich nun so langsam ob es mit Win 10 zu tun hat??? unter 8.1 hatte ich das nicht


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Januar 2016)

Vargsang schrieb:


> .Ich frag mich nun so langsam ob es mit Win 10 zu tun hat??? unter 8.1 hatte ich das nicht




Ich habe Windows 7 64 bit Also das wird es auch nicht sein^^

In meiner Signatur ist mein Aktuelles System inklusive der Einstellungen also SYSProfil Link. Vlt endeckst du ja Gemeinsamkeiten.


----------



## Vargsang (16. Januar 2016)

Also wir haben nur unterschiede im Ram, da hab ich nur 16 GB(Avexir),und sonst nur die Hersteller Grafik ist auch 970GTX von Asus. Meine Cpu läuft mit 4415GHZ.
Oder sollten wir beide das pech haben so wie ich das schon öfter gelesen habe, das wir nen Montags Board erwischt haben?


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Januar 2016)

EFI (UEFI) - was ist das?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-cpu-dxe-initialisierung-wurde-gestartet.html

Dort im ersten Link wird gesagt was DXE macht. 
im 2. Link hat er etwas im UEFI rekonfiguriert und sein Problem war Geschichte(auch wenn es nicht genau unser Problem ist und ein anderes Board. Aber der Ansatz ist gut
Mir scheint es grad so als wenn es also ein Problem mit den CPU Treibern zu geben.  Vor 4 Monaten hatte war mein UEFI noch Aktuell. Eventuell bringt ein Bios Update bzw ein refresh etwas nur das habe ich noch nie gemacht weiß also nur theoretisch wie´s geht. oder vlt bestimmte UEFI bezüglich der CPU.

CPU DXE Inizializierung bedeutet dann in diesem fall eventuell 

"Laden der Standard Treiber/Einstellungen der CPU"

Nur übertaktet ist meiner nicht Momentan. Meinem RAM Habe ich aber Schärfere Timmings Verpasst! CL 9-10-10-30 statt CL 10-11-10-30 
(im PCGH- Test liefen sie auch Übertaktet auf meiner momentanen Einstellung. Aber das schließt Fehler auf lange sicht ja nicht aus)
 Deine Probleme mit diesemFehler scheinen signifikanter, und du hast ja deine CPU Übertaktet Probiere es doch mal mit den standardeinstellungen und gucke ob es dann immernoch auftaucht wenn nicht kann man das Problem so Schrittchen für Schrittchen eingrenzen. wäre das nich ne schöne erklärung ich werde es mal testen

Bei mir Taucht das problem nicht so häüfig auf deshalb wird es bei mir länger dauern aber ich werde die RAM timings mal auf Standard setzen. Diese werden ja auch vom CPU -internen Speicherkontroller bearbeitet wenn ich mich nicht Täusche


----------



## Vargsang (19. Januar 2016)

Ich habe gestern was gelesen, woran es vllt liegen kann.  Es soll heißen das wenn mann 4 riegel im System hat nur 1600MHz/ 2 riegel 1866Mhz Stabil bzw Fehlerfrei Arbeiten sollen. Die FX- 8350 hat ja nur 1866 Mhz . Bei meiner Neuinstallation waren beide Komponenten aber getaktet. Nun denke ich das es daran liegt, Und ich mit
Standart Einstellung im Bios Windows neu aufsetzen muss.


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Januar 2016)

Also ich habe zum Test 2 Rigel rausgenommen das UEFI Resetet und siehe da.. nicht verändert fehler bleibt bestehen.
Also es liegt definitiv nicht an der Vollbestückung und auch nicht an den Verschärften Timings bei mir. 
Meine laufen auf 1873MHz also  halt 1866MHz aber der Fehler tauch auch auf wenn sie bei 1600MHz laufen

So jetzt habe ich heute meinen Austauschlüfter Aerocool Dead Silence bekommen und eingebaut/eingestellt...
Und ich kenne jetzt den/einen (der) Auslöser. Und Zwar: 
Asus Suite 2 
Hast du das auch instaliert? Es ist so; Ich kann dort Verändern was ich will der fehler taucht nicht auf(Nur das Aero-Design verschwindet wollte man die CPU dort Übertakten^^)

Sobald ich aber die Gehäuselüfter Einstellungen verändere´ egal in welcher Form und auf übernehmen drücke kommt Fehler-Code 66  CPU DXE initialization
Für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde taucht ein andere Code auf 55 oder 65 ich weiß nicht genau. Habs schon mit´ner Kamera und slowmotion Probiert aber nix es ist auch in den einzelbildern nicht zusehen 
wenn du jemaden auser dem BBC kennst der ne Kamera hat mit 350 ->10.000 fps -sag mal bescheid. Meine Samsung Digicam schaft es nicht die Zahl drauf zu bekommen, mein Auge nur Bedingt!
Ich weiß grad noch nicht so ganz wie das zusammen hängt. Es kann nur sein, dass er diese Einstellung nicht nicht richtig verarbeiten kann.

ich habe noch nicht getestet ob es mit anderen Lüfterdrehzahl Steuerungsprogrammen auch so abläuft, dass muss erst getestet werden. 



Ps.
Die Aerocool Dead Silence sind im Lüfterrad nach unten hängendem Betrieb nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Vargsang (19. Januar 2016)

Also ich hatte das Asus Suite 2 installiert, und als ich den habe takten lasse ist der pc abgeschmiert. Pc wollte neustarten, Bildschirm Schwarz und Code 66. Habs dann wieder runter geschmissen. Die Codes laufen ja nur durch(Testphase glaub ich), bei mir laufen jegliche zahlen durch bis Windows normal startet und AA angezeigt wird.
Hast du dein Windows im OC Installiert? Ich hab das Gefühl man muss Windows ohne OC installieren. Und wenns dann fertig läuft kann dann man takten(meine Vermutung).

Ne leider kenne ich niemand aus dem BBC, sorry


----------



## LastManStanding (20. Januar 2016)

Vargsang schrieb:


> Also ich hatte das Asus Suite 2 installiert, und als ich den habe takten lasse ist der pc abgeschmiert. Pc wollte neustarten, Bildschirm Schwarz und Code 66. Habs dann wieder runter geschmissen. Die Codes laufen ja nur durch(Testphase glaub ich), bei mir laufen jegliche zahlen durch bis Windows normal startet und AA angezeigt wird.
> Hast du dein Windows im OC Installiert? Ich hab das Gefühl man muss Windows ohne OC installieren. Und wenns dann fertig läuft kann dann man takten(meine Vermutung).
> 
> Ne leider kenne ich niemand aus dem BBC, sorry



1. Also rückt asus Suite II in den Fokus. 
Ich nutze es lediglich für die Lüftersteuerung weil die Ausgangstemperaturen vom dem Prozessor abgenommen werden. Denn die Mainbord Temperatur(laut Sensor) steigt bei mir nie über 35°C -Zusätzlich zur Lüftersteuerung  des UEFI

2. Übertakten per Software ist sowiso nicht Ratsam genau wegen solcher dinge.

3. Das die Codes bei Windows Start durchlaufen ist normal und während des Ladebildachirms  ist Code-66 auch normal weil dann, ja sämtliche Treiber geladen werden. Nur im Betrieb sollte dieser natürlich nicht erscheinen.

4. Bei der Windows Instalation lief meinen PC sowiso genau wie jetzt auf standard Speziefikationen. Aber das darf sowiso nicht der Fehler sein sonst Könnte man ja keine neue Hardware  instalieren ohne ein neues Windows.
 Also dürfte das nicht der Fehler sein.


Bei mir scheint der Auslöser wie oben genannt die veränderung der Lüfter Werte im Windows sein. Weil bis jetzt tauchte er nicht mehr auf und ich hoffe das bleibt so.
Hast du irgendein Programm was auf vor eingestellte Uefi werte zugreift? Guck mal genau nach! Ich denke der Fehler ist in dieser Möglichkeit zu finden.


----------



## Vargsang (20. Januar 2016)

Also ich hab im Bios Uefi gar nicht aktiviert, und ich wüsste jetzt grad nicht ob ich ein Programm installiert habe was auf Uefi zugreift. Solangsam gehn mir die ideen aus... Naja zum glück kommt ja bald AM4^^ bin echt kurz davor cpu ,mainboard neu zu kaufen. Hatte vor dem ASUS Crosshair board das
Asrock 990FX Killer und da war genau das selbe problem. Ich verzweifel so langsam echt


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Januar 2016)

Vargsang schrieb:


> Also ich hab im Bios Uefi gar nicht aktiviert,



UEFI ist das neue "BIOS" was mit der Maus zu steuern ist. Also UEFI ist eine "Neue Version" des BIOS


----------



## Vargsang (21. Januar 2016)

Man kann ja auch bei Secure Boot UEFI oder anders einstellen


----------



## Vargsang (7. Februar 2016)

Hast du das Problem jetzt in den Griff bekommen?


----------



## Vargsang (15. Februar 2016)

So hab den Fehler bei  mir gefunden, es ist bei mir die Grafikarte die defekt ist!


----------



## LastManStanding (17. Februar 2016)

Doppel post?? sry


----------



## LastManStanding (17. Februar 2016)

Die Graka ruft den fehler auch hervor?? scheint eine Schicke Dame zu sein der fehler läßt sich mit jeden ein.
Wie bist du darauf gekommen?
Seit ich die ASUS Suite-Lüftersteuerung nur noch im Hintergrund laufen lasse und nicht verstelle, ist der Fehler nicht mehr aufgetreten


----------



## Vargsang (18. Februar 2016)

Habe einfach ne andere Graka eingebaut und siehe das der fehler war bzw ist weg.


----------

